# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  1957 - La riada de Valencia

## ben-amar

Hola a todos; Reege me pasa este documento para poder ponerlo para todos.
Un documento unico sobre las inundaciones acaecidas en Valencia en el año 1.957 y los proyectos y obras que se llevaron a cabo para evitar que volvise a suceder. 
A Reege le toca poner el enlace de donde ha extraido este precioso material. 


La última gran riada de Valencia, la riada que supuso la mayor transformación de la historia moderna de la ciudad. Este documento es una recopilación de aquel suceso y sus consecuencias.
Los datos y la narración de los hechos han sido sacados principalmente del libro Hasta aquí llegó la riada de Francisco Pérez Puche. Algunas de las fotos han sido sacadas de todo el material colgado por diversos foreros en el hilo Remember Valencia del foro de la Comunitat Valenciana, a los que hay que agradecer las magníficas fotografías históricas que nos descubren.


14 de octubre de 1957. La primera riada.
El sábado 12 de octubre de 1957 estuvo lloviendo intensamente sobre la ciudad. Al día siguiente, domingo 13 de octubre, amaneció desapacible aunque llovió poco y sin intensidad. Aún así, aquel día el periódico Las Provincias ya anunciaba El cauce del Turia venía crecido, aunque no de modo
alarmante. En algunos pueblos del interior de la provincia estaba lloviendo desde hacía treinta horas. Lliria, Segorbe, Chelva, Requena y Buñol habían recibido precipitaciones de 500 litros en los últimos dos días. Los ríos Palancia y Mijares en Castellón más el barranco del Carraixet y los ríos Magro y Turia en Valencia estaban creciendo de manera alarmante. A las nueve y media de la noche del domingo 13 se recibieron las primeras llamadas de alarma en Gobierno Civil, anunciando desde Pedralba y Vilamarxant la crecida del río. A las once de la noche se decidió dar la voz de alarma a la Guardia Civil, Policía, vigilantes y serenos de Valencia para que estuvieran en situación de alerta. Curiosamente en Valencia no llovía en esos momentos.


Poco después de la medianoche del lunes 14 de octubre, los troncos flotantes empezaron a taponar los ojos de los puentes de la ciudad. Las alarmas empezaron a sonar y los guardias y vigilantes a alertar a la población. Y entonces el Turia rompió el límite, el agua comenzó a desbordar el pretil del río y las primeras olas inundaron las calles. Y en ese momento comenzó a llover con furia. La gente comenzó a retroceder del río que crecía de forma amenazante. Las aguas chocaban contra los puentes y hacían saltar olas de más de un metro. Entre las doce y la una de la madrugada el caudal creció más de dos metros y aumentó su furia. A la una y media el Turia llevaba más de 1000 metros cúbicos por segundo y el agua superaba por dos metros y medio su nivel habitual. En la presa de Manises se informaba que el nivel del agua era siete metros superior al normal; en Mislata había triplicado su ancho natural.
El agua potable perdió presión y comenzó a manar sucia. La electricidad faltó en la mayoría de los barrios. Los teléfonos se colapsaron. Docenas y docenas de tapas de alcantarillado fueron despedidas por los surtidores que comenzaron a vomitar agua sucia sobre las calles. Gran parte Valencia quedó bajo el agua y la inundación se extendió desde el centro hasta el mar. Curiosamente la Plaza de la Virgen no se inundó, cosa que más adelante fue considerada milagrosa. Pero tampoco la calle del Micalet, la Plaza de la Reina ni el Palacio Arzobispal. La Valencia romana quedó intacta: la colina primera de la ciudad demostró que sin duda sus fundadores sabían dónde situarse.

----------


## ben-amar

A las cuatro de la madrugada el Turia había llegado a su caudal máximo de 2700 metros cúbicos por segundo. A partir de ese momento el nivel de las aguas descendió lentamente durante las siguientes dos horas. Sobre las seis se informaba que había bajado notablemente el nivel de la presa de Manises. El máximo, ocho metros sobre el caudal normal, se había reducido a cuatro a las seis de la madrugada del lunes 14 de octubre, cuando empezaba ya a amanecer.
Valencia había quedado incomunicada, excepto por una línea telefónica exterior a través de Castellón con la cual se hicieron llegar los primeros informes a Madrid. La reacción comenzó a producirse a la mañana siguiente antes fuera que dentro porque en la ciudad había, sobre todo, un enorme asombro. Faltaba luz eléctrica en casi todos los barrios y el suministro de agua potable se había interrumpido. Las carreteras de Madrid, Barcelona y Albacete ofrecían serias dificultades de paso y no había ferrocarriles por el momento. No se vendían periódicos en los kioscos que habían podido abrir. Las escasas líneas de teléfono y telégrafos disponibles habían sido puestas al servicio de las autoridades. Algunos puentes habían desaparecido, junto con parte del pretil de piedra del río y gran parte de la ciudad había sido dañada. Pero lo peor aún estaba por llegar.


La segunda riada
Hacia la una de la tarde, en Gobierno Civil y en el Ayuntamiento no había ninguna duda: una nueva inundación, mayor que la primera, se acercaba. A partir de mediodía la confirmaron todos los puntos de referencia a lo largo del río, desde Pedralba hasta Vilamarxant. El río iba mucho más alto que en la noche anterior, calculándose un caudal de 3500 metros cúbicos por segundo. La inundación tardó dos horas en recorrer esos últimos treinta kilómetros hasta el mar. Sobre las dos de la tarde comenzó la segunda inundación, que pronto alcanzó 1.90 metros de altura en la calle Blanquerías. A las dos y media de la tarde gran parte del ensanche volvía a estar inundada. Y poco
después comenzó a diluviar como pocas veces había sido visto. Más de cien litros por metro cuadrado en apenas media hora. Según se cuenta, llovió con furia y el agua no permitía ver una fachada desde la fachada contraria. A las tres y media de la tarde el rio alcanzó su máxima amplitud inundando de nuevo barrios enteros. Una parte de los muertos los había causado la primera avenida pero la segunda hizo el mayor daño, alcanzando una altura metro y medio superior a la de la noche anterior. Ahora cedieron los cimientos y cayeron casas y puentes. Los únicos que resistieron fueron los cinco puentes clásicos. Se calcula que el caudal del Turia sumado al del Carraixet superó los
6000 metros cúbicos por segundo. La zona inundada alcanzó las 2200 hectáreas.





A las siete de la tarde el agua por fin bajó, dejando tras de sí muertos, destrucción y montañas de barro.


Ayudas recibidas
La primera ayuda que llegó, en la mañana del 14 de octubre, fue un camión de pan procedente de Alcoi, al que luego se sumaron camiones de Sueca, Torrent, Gandía, Burjassot, La Vila Joiosa, Alzira, Altea y otros muchos, alcanzando un total de 40.000 raciones. Los primeros bomberos del exterior que consiguieron entrar en la ciudad fueron los bomberos de Cartagena, seguidos por los de Alicante, Castellón, Zaragoza, Madrid, Murcia, Barcelona, Teruel y Albacete. La primera ayuda oficial llegó del buque de la Armada Sarmiento de Gamboa, que estaba atracado en el puerto desde el viernes anterior. A él se le sumaron otros seis buques de la armada: los cruceros
Canarias, Almirante Cervera, y Miguel de Cervantes; el minador Vulcano; y los destructores Almirante Ferrándiz y Lepanto. A petición del embajador de EEUU en Madrid, el Lake Champlain, un portaaviones estadounidense que navegaba entre Barcelona y Palma de Mallorca, puso rumbo a Valencia donde llegó la mañana del día 16. Los veinte helicópteros que portaba fueron los encargados de distribuir la ayuda.





A lo largo de los siguientes días, semanas y meses fueron llegando alimentos y medicinas del resto del país. El ejército se encargó de arreglar carreteras y restituir puentes. También instaló cien barracones para acoger familias que no tenían dónde dormir. También llegó ayuda de Holanda, Francia, Gran Bretaña, Italia y Portugal. Poco a poco las donaciones y las recaudaciones solidarias se fueron multiplicando. La ciudad de Argel donó un millón de francos, y también llegó dinero de Estados Unidos, Suecia y Uruguay. En total se recaudaron unos 208 millones de pesetas: unos 120 procedentes de toda España, unos 67 millones en la provincia de Valencia y aproximadamente 20 millones de otros países. Pero para recibir la ayuda oficial del Estado hubo que esperar hasta 23 de diciembre de 1957, cuando se firmó oficialmente el Decreto de Adopción de Valencia con una dotación de 300 millones de pesetas, destinados tanto a la ciudad como al resto de pueblos afectados por la riada.

----------


## ben-amar

Valoración de daños
Es difícil valorar de manera fiable el total de los daños producidos por la riada.
Superficie afectada.


Oficialmente se contabilizaron 81 muertos, 52 en la ciudad de Valencia y 29 del resto de la provincia. Extraoficialmente se considera que superó el centenar de fallecidos e incluso hay fuentes que aseguran que se alcanzaron los 300 fallecidos. Se calcula que unas 800 viviendas fueron destruidas o tuvieron que ser derribadas y otras 300 sufrieron daños parciales. Las pérdidas económicas en la industria, el transporte, la agricultura, etc. tampoco son claras, pero las cifras rondan entre los 3.200 y los 4.400 millones de pesetas.


La superficie inundada fue calculada en 2.211 hectáreas, pero la llamada Batalle del Barro se centró en unos 11.2 kilómetros cuadrados de zona urbana donde los militares se encontraron un promedio de 25 centímetros de barro. Más de 3000 soldados y 200 vehículos retiraron en los siguientes treinta días 370.950 toneladas de barro. El balance total fue de 1.131.000 toneladas de barro retiradas.

----------


## ben-amar

El Plan Sur
Ante el escenario provocado por la riada quedó claro que había que tomar alguna medida preventiva para evitar que se repitiera la situación en el futuro. En 1946 el Ingeniero de Caminos Eustaquio Berriochoa propuso un plan para resolver el problema de los más de 300 pasos a nivel de Valencia.
Su solución consistía en desviar el Turia por el sur y colocar las vías en paralelo al nuevo cauce, lo que supondría rediseñar toda el área metropolitana y establecer por el sur una doble barrera de vías y agua. En aquel momento su propuesta fue desestimada por considerarse excesiva y
grandilocuente, pero había llegado el momento de reconsiderarla. Los encargados de preparar el proyecto fueron el Arquitecto Fernando Martínez García-Ordóñez y el ingeniero de Caminos Claudio Gómez Perreta.
El primer borrador del proyecto estuvo listo en enero de 1958, cuando fue presentado al Ministro de Vivienda. Incluía el desvío del río, la presa de Villamarchante, la reorganización ferroviaria y la recuperación de suelo con un presupuesto estimado de 5.000 millones de pesetas. Y entonces el proyecto pareció guardarse en un cajón.



Maqueta del Plan Sur.


En junio de 1958 un nuevo temporal provocó una riada en el Marítimo y otros barrios de la ciudad. Muchos colectores y acequias estaban aún cegados por toneladas de barro reseco. Esta situación provocó que el alcalde Tomás Trénor pronunciara un discurso muy crítico con el gobierno por su poca implicación. La difusión del discurso fue prohibida y tiempo más tarde el alcalde fue cesado y sustituido, pero tuvo su efecto. En julio Franco dio su aprobación al Plan Sur y el 28 de ese mes se aprobó por el Consejo de Ministros. Pero entonces vino un nuevo parón, hasta 1961 la Solución Sur
no se convirtió en Ley aprobada por las Cortes Españolas. Y no fue hasta febrero de 1965 cuando comenzaron las obras. Con los años el Plan se había ido modificando, incluyendo una renovación de la red de alcantarillado y nuevos puentes sobre el nuevo cauce (por ejemplo, inicialmente estaba
previsto que la carretera de Madrid y las vías de FEVE lo cruzaran en vado, con el caos que eso produciría en caso de riada). En 1969 terminó la construcción del nuevo cauce, pero toda la Solución Sur no acabó hasta 1972, con todos sus puentes, vías marginales y accesos ferroviarios. Y
precisamente el 18 de junio de 1972, por primera vez una riada llenó el nuevo cauce de orilla a orilla.
Obras del Plan Sur.


Avenida del Cid a su paso por el nuevo cauce

En cuanto a la financiación de las obras, cuyo coste final ascendió a 6.067 millones de pesetas, el Estado corrió a cargo del 75%, el Ayuntamiento el 20% y la Diputación el 5% restante. La parte correspondiente al ayuntamiento fue pagada a lo largo de más de 20 años con la aplicación de
impuestos especiales en la ciudad. El más conocido es el recargo de 0.25 pesetas sobre los sellos de correos, pero hay que sumar el recargo de 0.50 sobre los telégrafos, el 25% sobre el consumo de alumbrado, el 100% sobre arbitrios extra, el 10% sobre el arbitrio de la riqueza urbana, el 15% sobre la rústica, el 40% sobre la licencia fiscal, el 3% sobre la estancia en hoteles, el 3% sobre la tarifa del servicio telefónico, el 10% sobre el impuesto de lujo y tasas especiales de aparcamiento y circulación de vehículos.
El destino del viejo cauce del Turia
En 1970, con las obras en su tramo final, se empezó a plantear cual sería el destino del viejo cauce del Turia que atravesaba la ciudad. En 1971, con la reforma del PGOU de Valencia para adaptarse al Plan Sur y a instancias del Ministerio de Obras Públicas (el viejo cauce era propiedad estatal en
esos momentos), se proyectó que el espacio del cauce fuera ocupado por una autopista de 28 metros de ancho y todas las conexiones para distribuir el tráfico por la ciudad. Dicha autopista sería el final del la autopista de Madrid a Valencia, que llegaría así hasta el mar. A lo largo de los dos siguientes
años se produjo una gran campaña de protesta contra esta solución, exigiendo que el cauce se convirtiera en una zona verde de la ciudad. Finalmente Obras Públicas desistió de su idea original y el ayuntamiento acordó destinar el viejo cauce a zona verde, modificando el PGOU y pidiendo al estado su propiedad. En noviembre de 1976, durante la primera visita del Juan Carlos I como jefe del Estado, se donó la titularidad del viejo cauce a la ciudad.
Proyecto de autopista por el viejo cauce, maqueta y plano.


Tuvo que esperarse hasta 1981 para que el Ayuntamiento firmara el contrato con Ricardo Bofill por valor de 12 millones de pesetas por el cual se desarrollaría el plan urbanístico del viejo cauce. El proyecto fue presentado en 1982 y su realización se ha alargado hasta la actualidad, quedando
pendiente la conexión del ahora llamado Jardín del Turia con el Puerto y el mar.
Maqueta del proyecto de Bofill.

Foto de Mr Wolf.



¿Puede volver a ocurrir?
La de 1957 no fue la primera riada de Valencia ni será la última. Existen riadas documentadas desde el siglo XIV: en 1321, 1328, 1340, 1358, 1406, 1427, 1475, 1517, 1540, 1581, 1589, 1590, 1610, 1651, 1672, 1731, 1776, 1783, 1845, 1860, 1864, 1870, 1897 y finalmente la de 1957. Con estos
antecedentes es seguro que en el futuro habrá nuevas crecidas del río Turia.
La capacidad del nuevo cauce, según los técnicos durante su construcción, alcanza los 5000 metros cúbicos por segundo. La Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar considera que su capacidad se queda en 4000 m3/s. El caudal de la riada de 1957 fue de unos 3500 m3/s, pero se afirma que tuvo picos de hasta 4200 m3/s. La capacidad está por lo tanto muy ajustada. Por ello se han tomado medidas como la de prohibir grandes edificaciones en el antiguo cauce del río o seguir construyendo los puentes necesarios para cruzarlo, por si llegado el caso las aguas volvieran a su cauce natural.

----------


## ben-amar

Hasta aqui el documento. Como ya digo, Reege tiene que aportar la fuente de donde proviene el reportaje.
Un saludo a todos.

A falta de que se confirme la fuente, he encontrado, creo, el origen del trabajo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531993

----------


## ben-amar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gran_riada_de_Valencia

Se conoce como la Gran riada de Valencia a la inundación que tuvo lugar el 14 de octubre de 1957, en la cuenca del río Turia, a su paso por la ciudad de Valencia, España, y que causó más de 80 muertos, además de cuantiosos daños materiales.

El día 13 se dieron precipitaciones de más de 300 mm en buena parte de la cuenca (361 mm en Bejís, aunque esta población está ubicada en la cuenca del río Palancia, es decir, fuera del área drenada por el Turia), que continuaron el 14 con más de 100 mm. Se originaron dos ondas de crecida sobre Valencia, la primera de 2.700 m³/s y una velocidad media de 3,25 m/s; la segunda, más violenta, de 3.700 m³/s y 4,16 m/s, inundando la mayor parte de la capital valenciana.

Como dato curioso, la zona próxima a la Catedral quedó libre de las aguas, lo que demuestra lo acertado del emplazamiento original. Es posible que esta zona algo más elevada sea el motivo por el que el cauce del Turia formó una amplia curva a manera de semicírculo en torno a la ciudad, a la cual rodea hacia el norte, quedando esta zona de la Catedral en el centro. En cambio, la zona de la calle de las Barcas, cuyo nombre obedece a que constituyó un atracadero para las embarcaciones que remontaban el Turia en la antigüedad, no sólo se inundó sino que los colectores de drenaje actuaban como surtidores al quedar el nivel de las aguas del río por encima de la calle, agravando así los enormes daños ocasionados por la inundación.

Consecuencias
Tras esta riada se desvió el cauce del Turia al sur de Valencia, por el llamado Plan Sur, dotándolo de una capacidad que se calcula en 5.000 m³/s, además de otras obras menores de regulación del río.

Las alturas alcanzadas durante la riada en algunos lugares de la ciudad fueron muy variadas. Desde los 40 centímetros en la Avenida Reino de Valencia, pasando por los 80 centímetros en los Jardines del Real (Viveros), 2,25 metros en la Plaza de Tetuán, 2,70 metros en la Calle Pintor Sorolla, 3,20 metros en los Jardines del Parterre, 4 metros en la Calle de Las Rocas, hasta los 5,20 metros en la Calle Doctor Oloriz.

Las fuertes lluvias afectaron también a otras zonas de la provincia de Valencia. El barranco del Carraixet, con un cauce muy amplio cuando baja de la Sierra de Calderona y alcanza las tierras de llanura (casi 200 m de ancho entre Bétera y Moncada) también se desbordó y sus aguas se juntaron con las del Turia antes de llegar al mar, cerca de Alboraya.

Otro foco importante de precipitaciones fue la cuenca del Palancia, que alcanzó el récord histórico de 900 m³/s y se desbordó en Sagunto.

Tras la riada, ante la tardanza de las ayudas por parte del gobierno, el alcalde de Valencia, Tomás Trénor Azcárraga, se enfrentó a Francisco Franco el cual le destituyó, pero el alcalde logró su objetivo ya que a partir de sus críticas se agilizó la ayuda a la ciudad y el proyecto del Plan Sur.

----------


## Luján

Simplemente impresionante.

Se ponen los pelos de punta y las lágrimas en los ojos leyendo este y otros relatos de esta y otras inundaciones, como la pantanada de Tous.

Gran documento, que ya había leído, me imagino que en el enlace que has puesto, Ben-amar.

Los que hemos estado en la ciudad y la conocemos, no podemos menos que asombrarnos de las alturas alcanzadas por el agua en algunos puntos. Por dar una idea a los que no la conocen del todo. La Calle de la Reina (0.7m de inundación) desemboca, en uno de sus extremos en el circuito urbano de F1. Esos 0.7m casi cubrirían completamente los monoplazas, convirtiendo la carrera en subacuática.

----------


## perdiguera

Fantástico reportaje e investigación por parte de REEGE y Ben-amar.
Yo tenía 3 años cuando la riada y no tengo ningun recuerdo de ella, pero al vivir, en los años 70, durante 9 años en Valencia, raro era el año que no se mencionaba. Lo que sí viví fué la construcción del Plan Sur.
Gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## REEGE

Infinitas gracias Ben-amar, por colocarme el correo en el sitio que más ganas tenía de ver... en EMBALSES.NET...
La fuente, creo que ya la has puesto tu... e imagino que ese libro del que habla al principio es otra importante fuente del documento.
Ayer por fin lo encontré de entre toda mi bandeja de entrada, que está llenita... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Es un documento que este foro no podía perderse... Muchas gracias Ben-amar por poner lo que yo no pude... Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante documento.

Muchas gracias a los dos por ponerlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Impresionante documento  :EEK!: , muchas gracias a los dos por ponerlo  :Wink: 

Las imágenes hablan por sí solas, creo que no hace falta añadir mucho más, todavía los tengo como escarpias  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante documento, con imágenes espeluznantes que ojalá no se repitan en ninguna parte.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

El merito es de Reege, fue el descubridor de este impresionante trabajo. Yo solo lo plasme en el foro. ¿Quien se resistiria?  :Wink: 
Nadie desea estas catastrofes pero, todos sabemos, la naturaleza se comporta de una forma extraña para buscar su equilibrio.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Fantástico reportaje que relata ese suceso tan trágico. Felicitar a Ben-Amar y a Reege por esa gran aportación.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Guau, simplemente espectacular :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

Gracias por este gran documento, a tu REEGE, por descubrirlo y a ti ben-amar, por ponerlo.

Aquí la naturaleza nos vuelve a demostrar lo que es capaz de hacer.

----------

